# Agent Isaac Joel Pizarro-Pizarro



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Agent Isaac Joel Pizarro-Pizarro Puerto Rico Police Department, Puerto Rico

End of Watch: Tuesday, December 13, 2011


Bio & Incident Details

*Age:* 30
*Tour:* 8 years
*Badge #* Not available
*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 12/13/2011
*Weapon:* Handgun
*Suspect:* Three suspects arrested
· Leave a Reflection
· Update this memorial

​
Agent Isaac Pizarro-Pizarro was shot and killed from ambush in what is believed to be retaliation for a narcotics investigation he was involved in.

He was driving to a family member's home when he was confronted by several subjects, including two juveniles, at the intersection of PR-187 and Calle 7 in Loiza, Puerto Rico. Agent Pizarro-Pizarro attempted to drive away, but the subjects opened fire on him, firing at least 60 rounds at this fleeing vehicle. He was fatally wounded during the shooting.

Three suspects, including two juveniles, were arrested the following day and charged with murder and violations of the Arms Act.

Agent Pizarro-Pizarro had served with the Puerto Rico Police Department for eight years and was assigned to the Narcotics Division in Carolina. He is survived by his mother and several brothers.
Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Superintendent General Emilio Diaz-Colon
Puerto Rico Police Department
PO Box 70166
San Juan, PR 00936

Phone: (787) 792-1234

Read more: Agent Isaac Joel Pizarro-Pizarro, Puerto Rico Police Department, Puerto Rico


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sir


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIp Officer


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2012)

RIP Agent Pizarro-Pizarro
Descanza en Paz


----------

